# ADBA Conference/Kick Off in February In VEGAS!



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Okay I know there is an ADBA conference and kick off February 21st and 22nd in Las Vegas. I know I am going with Tablerock Harness/Kennels. Other than that I don't have a flyer or a list of events or anything.

Does anyone have more information on this? And who's going?


----------



## eddie b (Dec 30, 2008)

i would also like to know more info on this event. I love pitbulls but i never had a chance to attend an event. I live in Vegas so ill be able to come. Is this strictly for breeders, show dogs? or can spectaters attend?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

This is a conference. It is NOT a dog show there will not be dogs there. This is more of a seminar style get together that is really a cover for all of us dog people to go to vegas and party haha


----------



## eddie b (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh gotcha, I thought it would somethin like that. Another member here told me about it, forgot who.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hmmmmm Vegas you say. I may have to make some arrangements to get to that


----------

